
Show HN: Getting Google and Facebook reviews for your startup - ctschetter
https://repstar.io/startups
======
jermaustin1
This is tangentially similar to a product a company I consulted at started,
and after they were sued, an employee left to partner with another guy who
created one exactly like this.

I didn't physically work on the one that was made at the company I was
consulting for, but I provided feedback. The way that they built it was in
violation of all sorts of laws, and eventually they were sued for it [1].

The other one which was exactly like this has since expanded into custom
review app development for clients, texting directly to the manager who can
respond right then, and iPad-based kiosks for polling and feedback. They are
pretty big players now, but they started exactly like you did, with a text
message after checkout with a link to a feedback survey, and when they
received the feedback, they routed it exactly the same.

This is an industry that is filling up, but there is still plenty of
opportunity if you work hard and find a unique angle to work. Good luck!

1: [https://www.edmunds.com/about/press/edmundscom-reaches-
settl...](https://www.edmunds.com/about/press/edmundscom-reaches-settlement-
with-company-accused-of-submitting-fraudulent-car-dealer-ratings-and-
reviews.html)

------
thomasD4343
I think services like this are not a good thing, because it makes reviews in
general less valuable for other customers.

If i would find out a company is using this to 'filter' my review before
making it public, i would be very upset.

